# James Dobson



## Bladestunner316 (May 13, 2007)

I just read he is a Nazere. Does anyone else know anything about him?


----------



## jfschultz (May 13, 2007)

Bladestunner316 said:


> I just read he is a Nazere. Does anyone else know anything about him?



He preaches a right wing conservative social gospel. (And I better run for cover!)


----------



## turmeric (May 13, 2007)

He's a Nazarene, so he's Arminian and seems to subscribe to a kinder gentler Wesleyanism with its emphasis on personal morality, specifically sexual morality, all this mixed with a goodly dose of psychobabble. He talks a lot about movies, rock music, marital infidelity, homosexuality and abortion, etc. He doesn't talk much about justification, election, that sort of thing.


----------



## Theoretical (May 13, 2007)

jfschultz said:


> He preaches a right wing conservative social gospel. (And I better run for cover!)


 

Quite well said.


----------



## larryjf (May 14, 2007)

He is not a preacher, so i think it's a bit unfair to say that he preaches a social gospel and that he doesn't talk much about justification and such. He is a psychologist and speaks on matters relating to psychology, not mainly on matters relating to theology.

From his website...


> Dr. Dobson is often asked to respond in detail to biblical or theological inquiries, however, he has had no formal training as a pastor or theologian and freely acknowledges his limitations in these areas.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 14, 2007)

turmeric said:


> He's a Nazarene, so he's Arminian and seems to subscribe to a kinder gentler Wesleyanism with its emphasis on personal morality, specifically sexual morality, all this mixed with a goodly dose of psychobabble. He talks a lot about movies, rock music, marital infidelity, homosexuality and abortion, etc. He doesn't talk much about justification, election, that sort of thing.


Yep, sounds like a Nazarene! (sorry, grandparents/stepdad were Nazarene...personal faith was just that PERSONAL...what mattered was personal morality...which, as typical, failed)


----------



## Anton Bruckner (May 14, 2007)

James Dobson is a good guy but theologically he is impoverished just like all our Arminian brothers. It is because he is theologically impoverished he gets used by the Republicans to hand over the Evangelical Votes for ecumenicals, war mongers, Oil execs and greedy corporations. A foolish and deceptive form of pragmatism whereby in hopes of getting certain legistlation passed against Abortion and homosexuality, he is willing to give a blind eye to republican ills and the trampling of the U.S Constitution.


But for what he is doing in uniting and strengthening families he gets


----------



## Anton Bruckner (May 14, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> Last I checked he is not setting out to write any systematic theology books. Therefore, his realm of knowelge is adequate in many areas.


There is no excuse for Christians to not have a competent grasp of the doctrines of the faith.


----------

